# MegaRAID SATA-150-4 and ufs_dirbad



## clouseau (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a MegaRAID SATA 150-4 card. It is stamped SER523.

I used this card successfully for a couple of years with FreeBSD 6 and 7.

It's been sitting idle for a while until I decided to build a new FreeBSD 8.1 box using a Dell OptiPlex 745. After reading the scary bug notices at this link

http://www.lsi.com/DistributionSyst...megaraid/sata/firmware/LSI_713S_Readme-02.txt

, things like "Data Corruption while running I/O in Degraded mode," I decided to flash the card to upgrade the BIOS from G119 to the latest: G121.

But now I get panic: ufs_dirbad with mangled entries at some random time after install, either while installing ports or booting from the fresh install. The inode numbers are not consistent. I'm doing RAID 1 and I have extra drives (WD 1TB RE3) so I have swapped out drives and SATA cables. Also built a USB flash drive installer in case my CD was bad. No dice.

On a lark, I pulled the RAID controller completely and just tried installing to one drive connected to the motherboard SATA port. It worked fine. So it's definitely the card.

The BIOS flash seemed to go fine, and the hardware is (first!) on the list of supported RAID cards in the amr(4) section of the 8.1 hardware compatibility list.


----------

